# Meanest things you've ever done to your villagers?



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 25, 2014)

One time, I pushed Lolly until she flipped out. 

I also wrote T-Bone a letter when he was planning to move that basically said "gtfo my town and quit wasting my time already". 

How have you been a jerk, lately?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jun 25, 2014)

I beat Rocket with a net until she finally left my town. I hated her.


----------



## groovymayor (Jun 25, 2014)

I accidentally hit Pierce with my net like 4 times because I wanted to talk to him and wasn't close enough. Poor Pierce.


----------



## London (Jun 25, 2014)

A little while ago I was TTing trying to get rid of Big Top. I just really disliked him from the beginning - he kept calling me "player" which other villagers would pick up on (Diana does not look right saying that, ugh). I was so angry that just for fun I would trap him in pitfall seeds and watch him suffer xD
Although I'd always feel a _little bit_ bad for him after, when he would get that storm cloud/angry thing above his head..


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 25, 2014)

I used to send hate letters to Monique, like every day. And I always hit her with a net. When she finally moved, I felt a _bit_ bad.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Jun 25, 2014)

I wrote Mathilda angry letters calling her an idiot (she actually caught on and said she didn't like being insulted) and I would surround her with holes and pitfalls. She eventually moved out. It was years ago on an older AC game, though.

The meanest I've been in ACNL is flat-out ignoring people after introducing myself because I want them to move out. That and promising villagers I'll catch a bug/fish that I can't.


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2014)

I collected 8 of my villagers and dug holes around them so they couldn't escape, and then I dropped bugs on them.


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 25, 2014)

I never got along with Katt, so I let her move out before I knew enough to know that she would pop up in my other towns.  She literally was haunting me!  So I let her stay and made her buy fossils and ugly stuff for her house and then let her move out of each town.  Hopefully I am rid of her at last.

I usually don't dislike any villager THAT much, but something about her always just rubbed me the wrong way.  She wrecked my town, so I wrecked her houses.  Oh, AND made some good bells off of her!


----------



## Geoni (Jun 25, 2014)

I once wrote Marcel, "I hope you're like a mime and you never talk. Please leave you ugly clown dog."

And then he went to the void.


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 25, 2014)

Flop said:


> I collected 8 of my villagers and dug holes around them so they couldn't escape, and then I dropped bugs on them.



That's so wickedly funny!


----------



## Geoni (Jun 25, 2014)

Flop said:


> I collected 8 of my villagers and dug holes around them so they couldn't escape, and then I dropped bugs on them.



Glorious.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 25, 2014)

I think the worst thing I've done to villagers is bopped the ones I didn't like on the head with a toy hammer until they get mad. 

One time in my first CF town, I had Angus and I didn't like him so I wrote him a mean letter... Apparently I wrote enough "nice" words in it that he wrote back a friendly letter. Meh


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jun 25, 2014)

I dug holes trapping Freckles in a little box with the only means of escape being a pitfall...Then took screenshots of my character laughing....


Spoiler: spoiler








Also ignore those paths this was a long time ago and I was path testing.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't remember which villager it was, but I hit them with a net until they got angry with me. That's about it, I am not very vengeful I guess.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 25, 2014)

When I'd see a villager I hated sitting on a bench or tree stump, I'd put holes all around and just... just wait.. they never left and fell in the holes, but still... : p

I also like hammering my hated villagers and spam screaming in the microphone right next to them xD
I got Anticotti and I want her out. NOW.

I also put holes all around them, and make one pitfall seed (or all) and just watch them fall for my trap             >: )


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 25, 2014)

When I got my toy hammer in Celadon, I hit Lobo, who hosted my birthday party, and Queenie, until they stormed off. I felt pretty crappy afterwards. :I


----------



## Krea (Jun 25, 2014)

There was one villager I wanted out so badly. She finally moved after I continuously hit her with the net, pushed her around, and sent mail saying "I want you to move."


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2014)

If there's a villager I wanted out, I'll use the megaphone right next to them and trap them into one of my pit ball seed


----------



## mousehole (Jun 25, 2014)

I gave my son my extra copy of the game and invited him into my town to show him how to play etc. He asked about Birthdays because, he explained, one of his starting townies was celebrating their Birthday and he wanted to give them a present. After explaining how to wrap etc. I asked him what he was giving her -( I think it was Shari, it was a uchi or snooty monkey at any rate. ) It turns out that he had gift wrapped a tin can to give to her. He didn't like her appearance, nor her tone when she spoke and thought that a piece of garbage would be the best way to show his appreciation for her.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a habit of taking photos of my villagers when they are stuck in pitfalls...even the villagers I like.I have a lot of 'em....


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 25, 2014)

mousehole said:


> I gave my son my extra copy of the game and invited him into my town to show him how to play etc. He asked about Birthdays because, he explained, one of his starting townies was celebrating their Birthday and he wanted to give them a present. After explaining how to wrap etc. I asked him what he was giving her -( I think it was Shari, it was a uchi or snooty monkey at any rate. ) It turns out that he had gift wrapped a tin can to give to her. He didn't like her appearance, nor her tone when she spoke and thought that a piece of garbage would be the best way to show his appreciation for her.



Love this story!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 26, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> I have a habit of taking photos of my villagers when they are stuck in pitfalls...even the villagers I like.I have a lot of 'em....



This made me think. 

_Sometimes my villagers deserve it. _

No one ever helps me out of a pitfall. No one ever does anything when I'm being stung by bees. I can literally have an entire bees' nest in my face and not once does someone pull me to safety or care that it's even going on. They just make fun of my face afterwards.

Those little-


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 26, 2014)

Moron said:


> I once wrote Marcel, "I hope you're like a mime and you never talk. Please leave you ugly clown dog."
> 
> And then he went to the void.



I simultaneously "aww"ed out loud in sympathy and snorted in laughter. Poor Marcel, lol. I think he's so cute.

I sent a death threat to Beardo... Told him he needed to leave or he would be having a little accident and that nobody would care because he was a big creep. He left soon after.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 26, 2014)

I love digging pitfalls and pushing my villagers there xD When I had Bangle in my town I always pushed her into pitfalls, hit her with net or hammer or just pushed her around and she got mad. I hated her so much, she was totally horrible xD


----------



## Seoul (Jun 26, 2014)

When I trap my villagers for PWP trick purposes, I feel like a terrible person , even though the game doesn't actually register it as bullying your villagers for them to react.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 26, 2014)

I just sent two letters to Anicotti 
one said move out move out until there was no more space
and the other one said she was ugly and to move and I hate her and a hint of cussing.. lol anyway, she sent me a letter back saying I'm a talented letter writer and that I should write lyrics for her, with hearts everywhere *cries* I would hit her and push her and everything, but she IS NEVER OUTSIDE. LITERALLY I HAVE NEVER SEEN HER OUTSIDE. I'VE HAD HER FOR A LONG TIME TOO T.T

Of course. I just  checked, and she's inside again.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 26, 2014)

When Annabelle moved in, forcing me to cancel plans to get Erik in my town, I started hitting her with the net. What drove me to such madness was that she was a StreetPass villager who showed up mere hours before I was to ask Erik to move in as my 10th villager. 

I soon felt bad and started helping her out more than the other villagers, heh.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2014)

The meanest thing I have ever done was hit Grizzly and push him into pitfalls cuz I needed to get him out of town *_*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hit Becky with nets, she asked to move out the next day. I was so happy


----------



## Cass (Jun 26, 2014)

I send really mean letters to the ones I don't like and surround their homes with holes, whether they're inside or not. Better if out, face the elements!

But I currently don't hate any of my villagers to do that.. well maybe Cherry because she put her house in probably the *worst* location.


----------



## pottsy (Jun 26, 2014)

i used to get the megaphone and go up to rocco and scream at him. then hit him with the net a bit. i once sent him a strongly worded letter. with certain choice slurs. i thought he'd get mad because usually they hate swearing but the butt head just laughed about it and called me a hippie again.

i really hated rocco.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jun 26, 2014)

I've never done anything particularly _mean_ to my villagers... But on my first day of my current save, I sent a letter to each one demanding that they get outta town, because none of them were frogs. (...Does that make me racist? Er.. species-ist??)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 26, 2014)

I tied isabelle to a pole and shoved her down the ocean


----------



## groovymayor (Jun 26, 2014)

pottsy said:


> i used to get the megaphone and go up to rocco and scream at him. then hit him with the net a bit. i once sent him a strongly worded letter. with certain choice slurs. i thought he'd get mad because usually they hate swearing but the butt head just laughed about it and called me a hippie again.
> 
> i really hated rocco.



hes in my town via streetpass and hes ruining my cute vibe


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

I wanted Del to leave so I kept sending him hate-ish letters and hitting him with the net.


----------



## pottsy (Jun 26, 2014)

groovymayor said:


> hes in my town via streetpass and hes ruining my cute vibe



i'm so very sorry. i wish i could help. i will pray for you. and i'm an atheist so that's saying something.


----------



## Tantei Rotana (Jun 26, 2014)

i didn't talk to Boone for about 2 weeks in hopes that he would leave, Now i talk to him on a daily basis and he's a decent ape. Also sometimes axidently axe villagers...They're incredibly careless about this brutal mistake...


----------



## SouthernBells (Jun 26, 2014)

pottsy said:


> i used to get the megaphone and go up to rocco and scream at him. then hit him with the net a bit. i once sent him a strongly worded letter. with certain choice slurs. i thought he'd get mad because usually they hate swearing but the butt head just laughed about it and called me a hippie again.
> 
> i really hated rocco.



Hahaha I knew I couldn't be the only one to do this! I use the megaphone to call out my villagers when they're right next to me. Needless to say, they are not pleased by this.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 26, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> One time, I pushed Lolly until she flipped out.


I actually did this too, when I had just started the game. I felt so bad that I wanted to be her best friend. She probably still is at that status.

The other thing I've done is constantly hammer Rocket when she was in my town. I didn't like her and wanted her out. I don't regret it.


----------



## Maude (Jun 26, 2014)

I try to be mean to villagers I want to move but I usually end up feeling bad and start being super nice to them to make up for it. Like I used to put pitfalls all around Katt's house but after seeing her get upset when stuck in one I couldn't do it anymore, she's still with me  And I tried to ignore Clyde after my first meeting but he caught me one day and lectured me on how rude it was to not say hi, I felt ashamed of my self and started talking to him each time I saw him, too much I guess he moved soon after


----------



## mayorpeko (Jun 26, 2014)

I usually only ignore annoying villagers :---( The only one I've been really mean to is Hazel because I hated her and pushed her into pitfalls and beat her with the net ...


----------



## spacedog (Jun 26, 2014)

accidentally hit poor lily 5 times with a toy hammer before i realized it just wasnt going to work, and i should probably have put it away before trying to talk to her... xD


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 26, 2014)

On my first town I had Pietro in my town, I now know that he is for whatever creepy reason popular. But I absolutely hated him and wanted him to go away asap. So i'd constantly push him into pitfalls and hit him with nets and send him very inappropriate letters. Thankfully he ended up moving after 2 weeks.


----------



## Natzeky (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't remember an a specific event, but yesterday while playing hide and seek Fauna asked me to hang out at her house and I said "Yeah, sure." because I thought she we were going to set a time, but NOOO; she started following me around until I found every single villager. When the game ended she was nowhere to be seen, and just when they gave me my price a text apperead, like if she was shouting from somewhere: "I told you to wait but you never did! Don't worry about hanging out today." It broke my heart.
Funny thing she dropped at my house like ten minutes later though...

Oh! And when I tortured little Buck for building his house over my perf peach tree...yeah, those were the days...


----------



## itsbea (Jun 26, 2014)

i used to *Bop* ricki on the head- (with a net) all day- everyday.. sadly.. i still do;

mainly because he keeps telling me he's going to leave; and ends up staying XD


----------



## pottsy (Jun 26, 2014)

SouthernBells said:


> Hahaha I knew I couldn't be the only one to do this! I use the megaphone to call out my villagers when they're right next to me. Needless to say, they are not pleased by this.



yessss. it's the best. i'd do it loads to him and he'd be super angry all the time. it was awesome.


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 26, 2014)

i hit croque with the net to see what would happen. he got angry and stormed off.


----------



## CainWolf (Jun 26, 2014)

On Halloween I would hit the same house multiple times.

*Puts on werewolf mask*
Curlos: Ahh, take this candy and leave me alone!
*Exits house, immediately go back in*
Curlos: Oh no a werewolf! Take this candy and please go!
*Exits house, immediately go back in*

It's a good way to get a lot of candy, I even kept a list of all my villagers' fears in a letter. The rest of the year my mayor is nice to everyone, even villagers I hate, but on Halloween none were safe from my abuse of their short-term memory loss... Not even Fauna...


----------



## purple Satori (Jun 26, 2014)

Prince moved into my town from my brother's town early on and the longer he stayed the more I didn't like him, after about two months he told me he was going to move, however the next day this happened



Spoiler: nice try Prince








I kept him trapped in the upper right corner every day until he moved out. strangely enough my brother took him back and Prince placed his house in the upper right corner of my brother's town.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 26, 2014)

Made one of my villagers fall into a pitfall trap. They were really angry afterwords...


----------



## Danielle (Jun 26, 2014)

The worst I do to my villagers is befriend them in order for them to ping me to leave.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, the meanest things I've ever pulled out for my villagers are a bit more creative than just the standard random net smash on their heads.

One day, Peaches asked me to bring a furniture. I brought the smallest furniture to her, and she asked me a slightly bigger one. Gave her one net smash. Then, I brought a bigger one, and guess what? She wanted bigger than that! The real kicker here is that she never mentioned the exact size she actually wanted. She managed to waste my time by doing this annoying trick on me. In return, I gave her 6 hits to her noggin and send 4 harsh letters. I called her a "sunburnt horse", dissed her for having a "Tastes Like Diabetes" color, lied about the fact she plays nothing but Barbie dolls, wasted her time and subtly told her she's about to die. She might be not treating these letters seriously enough, but that's my feeling against Peaches.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh! 

I didn't do this, personally, but I saw someone that would send their villagers shovels and stuff and tell them to dig their own graves. It was genius. 

Also, I torture Ken with fruit furniture by having a room full of fruit furniture. The same dialog pops up- "blah blah functional piece of furniture blah blah you can eat it! you mean it's not edible? wahh tricked again"

I like dat psychological torture. It's what gets me out of bed in the morning. And because Ken's a smug, he takes rejection pretty harshly. That's a nice thing, too. But he loves the ground I walk on, so. No hard feelings.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Oh!
> 
> I didn't do this, personally, but I saw someone that would send their villagers shovels and stuff and tell them to dig their own graves. It was genius.
> 
> ...



This post made my week. :') So twisted and perfect.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 27, 2014)

During the bug-off Diana was about to catch a bug when I run past and caught it instead. She was pretty shocked then she got angry and I couldn't talk to her for while...


----------



## WonderK (Jun 27, 2014)

Force them out of my town. Meanest thing you can do to a villager in my opinion.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jun 28, 2014)

I accidentally gave Mira a rotten orange a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 29, 2014)

I used to give Chops a rotten cherry out of my curiousity :X


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Back in Wild World, I would write clever little letters to Nan that hinted at eating her, but never explicitly said it. However, I love Nan. Consider this more of a jest between friends than actually being mean.

Annabelle on the other hand...I don't like her. One day she kept pinging me for fruit, so I kept giving her rotten pears, lol.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm never really "mean' to my villagers, but on one of my past towns I gave Zucker a rotten fruit by accident.  It made me feel so bad!


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 29, 2014)

Well once when I was bored, I dug holes around my villagers and watched as they tried to ping me. While they're fishing, I'd hit them with the toy hammer because I find their eyes funny. I have a picture of Freckles somewhere on my 3DS of it, and for some reason I find it hysterical.


----------



## SirFluffsALot (Jun 29, 2014)

I told my villagers via bulletin board that is was okay (and actually advised) to throw stones at Flo. Strangely enough, she asked to move away not long after.


----------



## katiestown (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm planning on kicking Julian out even though he's under the impression that we're bffls and he's been in my town since the very beginning. Didn't feel so scummy until last night when he decided to give me his picture and I'm still plotting his eviction


----------



## Delphine (Jun 29, 2014)

Making them believe I actually liked them, when really I hated them and wanted them to get out of my face
And yeah I'm thinking about you, Freckles


----------



## Story (Jun 29, 2014)

One of the first things I did when I started the game was write a bulletin notice that said something along the lines of "All non-bird villagers must get out!" There was one bird villager at the time too.
Yup.

Also, the other day, I got tired of chasing around Flo for Uchi public works projects so I boxed her in using holes so I knew exactly where she was at all times. :I


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999 (Jun 29, 2014)

I started up a hobby I like to call digging holes around my villagers and special visitors to trap them when I feel like it.
I know I already posted here but that was a long time ago, and I just started this hobby, it is fun! (Patty keeps on escaping though -_-)


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, I've never really been mean to MY villagers, but I do enjoy terrorizing the residents of dream towns. This probably reached its peak yesterday.

I was in one of THOSE dream towns. (You know, the one that follows you around in the suggestions on YouTube?) Suddenly,  I was like "Nah man, 2serious4me" and adjourned to bop everyone on the head with the Hammer. I then made a little pen out of bushes, trees, bamboo and holes. I proceeded to push Cobb, Lucky and Coco into it and sealed them in there... but not before planting some pitfalls in there. Then, I spent some time screaming in their ears with the Megaphone whenever they walked near enough to the edge until a player-villager with a mummy mask walked over. We shared a laugh at their pitifulness and then I shouted random gibberish into the megaphone to see if I could accidentally pronounce his name, but it didn't work. Then I tracked down Wendell and shoved his fat butt into a pitfall on the north side of town before going over to Luna... whose name I screamed into her ear a few times. Then I flopped down on the (probably soaked) bed and told her to wake me up so I can get my gold trophy from Nat.

Problem, Japan?


----------



## Janrone (Jul 19, 2015)

every day i made half my villagers mad and kept any present they gave for me to deliver and told that person they opened it.


----------



## Jas (Jul 19, 2015)

I pushed Jambette into a pitfall and then kept bopping her on the head with a hammer! I kept trying to hit her as she walked away haha


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

The meanest thing I've ever done to a villager in acnl was when I entered Fang's house RIGHT before his bed time, I did it because I wanted to know if he's gonna kick me out so he can sleep but he didn't!! I felt really bad and left after 5 minutes.

Another one was when I dug up holes all over the town on an attempt to trap villagers and catch some conversations. It took me around an hour with utter fail results. But I found it funny when fang and skye eould *shrug* to each other that was hilarious


----------



## Relly (Jul 19, 2015)

I can't bring myself to be mean to villagers. Even if I hate them. I even feel dreadful after I trap them for PWP's. 

I mean just look at them.... 




They are like...let me out...and Derwin is like...I actually love being trapped....(Or maybe they are doing the conga its hard to tell...?)


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Jul 19, 2015)

I..._can't_. Like, I just can't do it. I didn't want Big Top and he moved in on a pear grove, but he's so adorable that I didn't have the heart to hurt him, even though I was soooo mad about it. (He was a Streetpass from a RL friend who ACNLs with me.)


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 19, 2015)

pushed Chadder into a spot that had a pitfall seed in it.


----------



## ieRWaZz (Jul 19, 2015)

I tell my villagers "okay" when I mean "NO!" when they ask me to catch a fish or bug


----------



## Akimari (Jul 19, 2015)

I go on my pattern mule that I named after my boyfriend and bully all my villagers for fun.

I also bullied Pinky a lot when she was still here cuz she just gave me this faux-kindness vibe. Hit her with the toy hammer, trapped her near the river, yelled in her ear with the megaphone, all that fun stuff!


----------



## beffa (Jul 19, 2015)

i used to push a rlly ugly villager into pitfalls every day and hit them constantly and push them all the time and send them ... really aggressive letters

ah it was rocket ew i hated her ijgdhbjdfjdsofsopd


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Broffina def deserved all the horrible things I did to her, every time she *accidentally* falls into a pitfall seed hole I really want to bury her alive. When I get achhd I will turn her place into a bdsm room, if only....


----------



## twisty (Jul 19, 2015)

I usually forget to do the bug/fish requests that villagers ask me to, and then I feel like a jerk for forgetting. ^^"" 

The meanest thing I've ever done is send a _very_ strongly worded letter to Walt the 5'oclock shadow redneck kangaroo.


----------



## Scythe Sin (May 20, 2016)

I once spent an entire day being a complete jerk to Freckles after i saw her come out of her house at 9am. i started off by repeatably smacking her with my toy hammer while i was pushing her to my little gulag area and then i trapped her in holes and put pitfalls in front of her while continuing to hit that ugly duck face for the rest of the day... i also did this when i was at Anime Expo last year and the people who saw this were laughing so hard they called me "Duck Slayer" ... i'm not gonna lie, i liked that name...


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 20, 2016)

Locked Tammy in my basement with her tied up to my lab table. Tickled her feet with a feather for hours at a time for months. She doesn't talk much now just kind of twitches a lot when I pass her in town.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 20, 2016)

I'm spamming all the villagers I hate with hateful letters
pushing them in pitfalls hitting them with my net and hammer and attempting murder with an Axe also pushing them off cliffs, Yet they still love me seriously JUST GOOO


----------



## Kaiserin (May 20, 2016)

I Bullied Axel out of my town by writing mean letters about him, It worked.


----------



## Jordon (May 21, 2016)

Wow... Just Wow. You people are mean


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 21, 2016)

I planted dandelion puffs behind Charlise's house and blew them out when she moved out.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 21, 2016)

I have been hitting my villagers with the toy hammer a lot I do it because I like to see them get mad after that I quickly exsit the game with out saving.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 21, 2016)

Hitting them with a net and pushing them into pitfalls.


----------



## Charcolor (May 21, 2016)

i try not to be mean to my villagers, because right now i love them all. but back when i had chops in my town (i hated his guts), every time someone wanted me to deliver a package to him i opened it and then i either sold it or threw it away. no regrets


----------



## Xylia (May 22, 2016)

Pushing them into pitfalls I planted, hitting them with a net and toy hammer, and I've only sent 2 hate mails thus far.


----------



## Dorian (May 22, 2016)

I have never done anything mean to any of my villagers. I simply am not entertained by that sort of behavior.


----------

